
Plex makes piracy just another streaming service - storgaard
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/23/20697751/piracy-plex-netflix-hulu-streaming-wars
======
sarcasmatwork
So many inaccuracies in this.... The first paragraph is wrong and I keep
reading and there are many more issues and assumptions made without any facts
or evidence.

>Have you heard about the best new streaming platform on the internet? It’s
totally >customizable, works on any device, and, best of all, is basically
free.

No its not free. You have to pay a fee for all the features you're talking
about.

>What Plex doesn’t say, however, is how that bliss is achieved. Because what’s
on Plex servers is populated by people, most of the commercial content you’d
find there is probably pirated.

Probably pirated? Does the author have evidence or any proof?

No where does this article mention there are free or cheaper alternatives like
Emby, Streama, Kodi etc. Another bad piece of journalism...

------
lunias
An article by someone late to the party targeted at people who don't know what
a "party" is.

There are multitudinous ways to stream video, but the uninformed always make
out like this has just been enabled via some breakthrough software like Plex.

You could setup a private server and let your friends stream with VLC for
instance.

It annoys me how much inaccurate media coverage apps in this space get. Plex
is a media player with a web-based frontend. It's no different than any other
media player in essence, and I don't see people attacking Microsoft for
supporting piracy through their creation and distribution of Windows Media
Player.

------
pssflops
I ripped my entire catalog of CDs accumulated throughout the 90s-2000s into
digital format and threw that collection into Plex so I can listen to my own
personal (paid for!) music library remotely. I also took digital download
codes for recent Blu-Ray purchases and stored those in Plex so I can watch
lower-quality versions of the movies I paid for.

For all I've heard, KODI was the platform that harbored the most piracy in
terms of user base but that is just as baseless of an assumption that this
article makes for Plex.

